# Beard Oil Product Photos



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2017)

My friend Madison makes his own beard oil and needed some good advertising photos. I've never done product photos, but he still came to me when he needed them. I took an assistant and a white reflector to a community garden and basically looked for pretty spots to pose this little bottle in. Shot in natural light.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 2, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Designer (Feb 2, 2017)

So, it's for plants?


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 2, 2017)

Designer said:


> So, it's for plants?



I trust it's a plant extract


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2017)

Designer said:


> So, it's for plants?


No, it's made from plants.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2017)

seems like there should be a guy with a beard in there somewhere.
does your friend make a good mustache wax?
im close to needing to order more cock grease, (Cock Grease Pomade) but im always looking to try new waxes.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> seems like there should be a guy with a beard in there somewhere.
> does your friend make a good mustache wax?
> im close to needing to order more cock grease, (Cock Grease Pomade) but im always looking to try new waxes.


He does indeed, and it's great; he wore it both times he was crowned World Champion. Rides = Handmade Mustache Wax and Beard Care Products = Portland Oregon  by RidesWax


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > seems like there should be a guy with a beard in there somewhere.
> ...



not to derail the thread any more but...
I ordered a tin of the Rides mustache wax. 
gonna give it a try. 
my hair is very coarse and is not easily tamed.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 2, 2017)

I think the 3rd shot best showcases the product.


----------



## ron5100 (Aug 5, 2018)

your last shot is the best if you could do the second shot with more bokeh then I think that would be better the branch takes away abit of attention from your product. but non the less they are amazing shots.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2018)

A couple of issues I see as product images.  (1)  The product is centered in every one, making it difficult to layout type around it; (2) The product is relatively small in the image; and (3) If I'm thumbing through a magazine, website, etc, I'm going to have NO idea what the product is.  These.  Images.  Need.  BEARDS!  They're great images of a bottle on a background of plants, but I don't see them as ideal images to push this product.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 7, 2018)

tirediron said:


> A couple of issues I see as product images



ALL good feed back.  I want to add that the label should be absolutely centered (not turned to one side).  The second view is the greatest offender.

I REALLY like the first image...  nice warm light on the knurls of the bottle top.  I find myself wishing the camera was just a BIT higher.  The curve of the cap lets me know I'm looking slightly up on the product.  (I like the camera height in the third view.) And once you have the label straight on, don't be afraid to remove any bits of copy that still show on the side of the label.  You're not going for reality...  more of a "glamor" shot.

Good goin'!

-Pete


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2018)

BTW... this is a zombie thread from 18 months ago; looks like a couple of us got got.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 7, 2018)

Huh.  So, I'm a lemming.


----------



## chenjinbo (Aug 29, 2018)

the second one is  so beautiful.


----------

